# Deer mount



## jpocock (Jun 7, 2011)

A buddy was telling me that his taxidermist was telling him about a product to clean his mount. He said its some kind of product the is used on dead people. Anyone know of such a thing? I have always used pledge.


----------



## RV13 (Nov 2, 2012)

Cowboy Magic is what I use, buy it at Family Farm and home. its what the 4H kids use to shine up their fair animals. I have not heard about any such product used on dead people, I've been in the industry for 12 years.


----------

